# Hunt 0234 clarification



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a good understanding of the 0234 hunt for the Spring hunt? Really confused on what this applies to and where. Thanks


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Statewide. Except public lands in ZZ....What part has you tripped up?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Need not apply buy outright after leftovers are for sale .


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a great hunt!


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

SWMbruiser said:


> Statewide. Except public lands in ZZ....What part has you tripped up?


So in the digest it states "Hunt 0234 is a statewide hunting license valid for all open areas, except public lands in Unit ZZ (southern Lower Peninsula)". So is it essentially just an open tag for anywhere in NLP and for private property in ZZ? And what specifically are the open areas? I should understand this but it just presents more confusion than answers to me for some reason. Thanks


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Open areas would be areas open to hunting. Federal/state land in NLP, as well as private. And yes only private land in southern lower.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Great. Thanks bruiser - really appreciate the help on this.


----------

